# 20 Zoll Kinderfully sinnvoll oder nicht?



## RaidenX (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen wie eure Erfahrungen mit 20 Zoll Fully´s sind oder waren!
Aktuell Überlege ich meinem großen ein 20Zoll Rad zu kaufen und nun ist die Frage welches…

Aktuell finde ich ist das größte Problem bei unseren Ausfahrten, dass es ihn recht heftig auf den Feld- und Waldwegen auf seinen kleinen Laufrädern durchschüttelt. Dadurch verliert er auch ab und an den Kontakt zu den Pedalen und das ganze sieht dann recht unkontrolliert aus. Ich denke viele Väter wissen was ich meine.
Deshalb ist es als erstes mal gut das wir auf 20Zoll wechseln können und zum anderen die Frage, wie gut funktionieren die aktuellen Kinderfully´s? (vor allem auf normal Terrain* nicht im Park*)

Leider hab ich hier in der Nähe noch keines in einem Radladen gesehen wo wir auch mal hätten Probe fahren können…
Deshalb wäre meine Frage in die Runde:
Funktionieren die Hinterbauten, Dämpfer und Federgabeln bei den geringen Fahrergewichten oder eher nicht?
Wie oben geschrieben, es geht um normale Touren auf Wald und Feldwegen mit Steinen, Wurzeln etc.. nicht um Bikeparkbesuche!


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Oktober 2019)

Nimm lieber voluminöse reifen, und entsprechend geringe drücke, das dampft weit besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kc85 (21. Oktober 2019)

Aber nur, wenn ein Hans Dampf montiert wird! Oder heißt der Hans Dämpf? 

_nur Spaß_

kc85


----------



## RaidenX (21. Oktober 2019)

Hattet ihr selbst welche in Benutzung oder sind das Mutmaßungen und "nur" eure Meinungen? Oder hattet ihr mal angetestet?

MfG
Sebastian


----------



## mwcycles (21. Oktober 2019)

Leider habe ich noch kein 20"-Fully gesehen, das einer Probefahrt würdig gewesen wäre... von reinen Bikeparbrädern mal abgesehen (Commençal).
Davon abgesehen, finde ich auch für Erwachsene auf Wald- und Feldwegen breite Reifen wesentlich wichtiger als tolle Federung.


----------



## delphi1507 (21. Oktober 2019)

RaidenX schrieb:


> Hattet ihr selbst welche in Benutzung oder sind das Mutmaßungen und "nur" eure Meinungen? Oder hattet ihr mal angetestet?
> 
> MfG
> Sebastian


Meine fahren aktuell 16" und 24"(mit Federgabel) und alles dazwischen waren ausschließlich ungefederte Räder, weder im Wald noch wie aktuell im Bikepark war das ein Problem!


----------



## kc85 (21. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns wurde bis 26'' ungefedert gefahren, auch da hat niemand eine Federgabel vermisst, selbst mit schmaleren Reifen.

kc85


----------



## nik (21. Oktober 2019)

wir haben ein Propain Frechdax. Dämpfer und Gabel funktionieren erstklassig, die Federung hinten braucht aber etwas Gewicht.
Für normale Waldwege im Standard Setup nur bedingt zu gebrauchen, da das Bike hinten Rennradritzel hat. Bergauf machst Du den Kleinen damit keine Freude. Ich würde eher schnellstmöglich auf grössere Räder mit breiten Reifen und geringem Luftdruck gehen, z.B. Vpace etc.


----------



## MirkoX (21. Oktober 2019)

Mein Sohn fährt seit einer Woche ein 20 Zoll von Scott mit Federgabel. Gegenüber einem 16 Zoll ohne Federung ist das eine mega Upgrade für ihn. Die Federgabel arbeitet bei seinem Körpergewicht einwandfrei. Hier auf dem Bild mit strassentauglicher Ausstattung.


----------



## Mzungu (21. Oktober 2019)

Ich lese hier immer "sinnvoll"... ist ein 20" fully sinnvoll.... Ab wann ist Mountainbiking für Kinder sinnvoll.... Das ist doch hier keine Wissenschaft. Macht das, worauf ihr und eure Kinder Bock haben.


----------



## Basti138 (22. Oktober 2019)

Kinder fahren heute Emtb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RaidenX (22. Oktober 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich lese hier immer "sinnvoll"... ist ein 20" fully sinnvoll.... Ab wann ist Mountainbiking für Kinder sinnvoll.... Das ist doch hier keine Wissenschaft. Macht das, worauf ihr und eure Kinder Bock haben.


"Sinnvoll" meine ich nicht im Sinne von braucht man das wirklich sondern eher funktionieren sie bereits bei den geringen Fahrergewichten. Und natürlich kaufen wir dann worauf wir und die Kinder Bock haben, aber die Lust soll halt auch bleiben und dann nicht zum Frust werden weil es nicht so funktioniert wie vorgestellt...

MfG Sebastian


----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2019)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Mein Sohn fährt seit einer Woche ein 20 Zoll von Scott mit Federgabel. Gegenüber einem 16 Zoll ohne Federung ist das eine mega Upgrade für ihn. Die Federgabel arbeitet bei seinem Körpergewicht einwandfrei. Hier auf dem Bild mit strassentauglicher Ausstattung.


Eine 2 kg Stahlfedergabel mit 40mm Federweg halte ich für vollkommen fehl am Platz bei einem 20-Zöller!

Bis 20 Zoll sind wir auch immer starr unterwegs gewesen. Erst am 24 er gab es eine Federganel (RST f1rst)... Anfangs war sie eher als Motivator gedacht, mitlerweile ist die Gabel total überfordert (Trails bis s2). Das Problem ist, dass es für 24-Zöller kaum und für 20-Zöller nahezu keine brauchbaren Federgabeln gibt und wenn sind sie meist recht teuer.
Ist aber auch ein Problem sowas überhaupt anzubieten. Eine Gabel mit gutem Ansprechverhalten ist allgemein eher hochpreisig. Da man hierfür einiges an Aufwand treiben muss. Sieht man ja an den "Erwachsenengabeln". Eine 20/24er Gabel im Preissegment +500 Euro wird wohl nicht den riesen Absatz finden... würde ich als Produzent auch nicht auf den Markt bringen...

Lange rede kurzer Sinn. Ich würde auch auf grossvolumigere Reifen setzten. In der Grösse kenne ich auch nur Fullies, die nur bergab Sinn machen. Und Federgabeln wüsste ich im Moment keine sinnvolle für den normalen Einsatz...


----------



## olsche (22. Oktober 2019)

20" ist im Wald generell schnell überfordert, das sehe ich aktuell wenn ich mit meinen beiden unterwegs bin. An Wurzeln und Stufen bleiben die schneller hängen...


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2019)

Was habt ihr für einen Wald? Meine mögen nur singeltrails, die sind auch durchaus Wurzel-durchsetzt, selbst mit 16" geht das...


----------



## olsche (22. Oktober 2019)

Einen schönen großen... 
Mit Gefälle geht's, aber Berghoch wird's schon ab und zu schwierig. 
Kommt halt immer auf das Gelände an...


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Oktober 2019)

Bergrauf mit Wurzeln ist auch fieß.. hier ist es meist Recht eben, wo ich mit den Kids unterwegs bin, fast alles was ordentlich runter geht, ist entweder zu schwer, oder die Aufstiege zum Einstieg zu steil...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (22. Oktober 2019)

In den News steht wes zum neuen Islabike craig. Sieht sehr spannend und schwer nach einer Trail-Geo mit flacherem Lenkwinkel und kurzem Vorbau aus... leider gibt es noch kein Bild vom 20er und keine Geotabelle. Da würde ich mal weiter Nachforschen...


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Oktober 2019)

Du könntest dir ja auch mal die Vpace Moritz 24 und Max 24 ansehen. Die funktioniere beide einwandfrei. Das Fully ist vor allem von Gewicht und Ausstattung her absolut alltagstauglich, das Hardtail sowieso. 

Beide Bikes passen ab 1,15 da der Rahmen jeweils sehr kompakt ist. Die großen Laufräder helfen zusätzlich durch das bessere Überrollberhalten im Vergleich zu 20". Der Preis ist natürlich nicht ganz ohne, relativiert sich aber durch den sehr guten Wiederverkaufswert. 

Bevor ich ein billiges, schweres Fully kaufen würde, täte ich auch eher zum Hardtail mit dicken Reifen raten.


----------



## Schnegge (23. Oktober 2019)

Das Moritz gibt es ja auch in klein... hatte ich ganz vergessen... das ist sicherlich tourentauglich. So langsam verlier ich den Marktüberblick bei den kleinen bikes... Meine kleiner ist jetz auch schon 1.44... da hat sich dich einiges getan in den letzten Jahren... das erste Moritz kam raus (2017), da waren unsere heutigen bikes schon am Start... und nächstes Jahr geht es schon in die nächste Erbschaftsrunde


----------



## backinblack76 (23. Oktober 2019)

alles korrekt, aber wo gibt es breite und am besten tubelessfähige 20/24" Laufräder
Hab bisher nur BMX Zeugs gefunden.


----------



## Schnegge (24. Oktober 2019)

Beim neuen islabike Creig (siehe auch News) schreiben sie was von tubless ready. Ich glaube die haben was von Stans Notube verbaut. Musste mal schauen...


----------



## fahrradglanz (25. Oktober 2019)

Naloo verbaut bei dem MTB Hill Bill die XA25 Felgen von Newmen.

Hier sind bald auch neue Modelle zu erwarten.


----------



## backinblack76 (25. Oktober 2019)

Ja Felgen gibt es schon. Müsste man selbst aufbauen. Vielleicht ein Winterprojekt


----------



## RaidenX (27. Oktober 2019)

Aktuell tendiere ich zum Vpace Max24. Macht glaub ich für unsere Ansprüche am meisten Sinn... 
Mal sehen was übers den Winter noch so neues raus kommt, eventuell ja noch ein Creig20...
Im Bikemark wäre aktuell auch noch ein Supurb Bo20, aber wie gesagt, aktuell tendiere ich eher zum Vpace.


----------



## nalsarac (21. Januar 2020)

20“ kinderfully sind nur sinnvoll, wenn die federelemente auch arbeiten.
Sicher sind die bikes schwerer, aber wenn der größte fun nun mal im bikepark wartet....
Die kids mögen es halt, das papa fully nach zu machen ?


----------



## icebreaker (21. Januar 2020)

Nachdem wir uns vor 1,5 Jahren von den Qualitäten des Frechdax überzeugen konnten ( hatte da auch so meine Zweifel mit dem Setup) fährt unser Zwerg (5) seit einem Jahr das Bike. Allerdings nur im Bikepark oder Naturtrails mit Liftunterstützung, hier jedoch mit keinen Abstrichen zu großen Bikes. Für längere Ausfahrten ist es aber nichts, hierfür haben wir noch ein Early Rider.
Der bessere Allrounder ist sicherlich das Vpace Moritz 24. Vorallem beim Überrollverhalten bei der ein oder Wurzel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

